
This live stream plays endless death metal produced by an AI - adnanazadsg
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/27/18518170/algorithm-ai-death-metal-dadabots-live-stream-youtube-cj-carr-zack-zukowski
======
petee
I just listened to a 5 minute lull of odd droning, punctuated by 3 minutes of
a death metal onslaught, and back to droning. Its fun listening to what a net
is interpreting as music we make and listen to...

Does this take its own feedback, as in, could it detect when its not really
making 'music'?

